# Mystery Of How Homing Pigeons Find Home Solved!



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Well now I've heard a new theory of how homing pigeons find home!
The author of below article contends that they emite a low level hum (I assume similar to that of a bat, except bats use high frequency) and use that to navigate to home.

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/50645987/ns/technology_and_science-science/

Could be something to it but I personnaly would need to see testing done on a much larger scale before buying into this theory, but to each his own!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I have heard several reasons why or how pigeons find home and I would guess that they have many tool at their disposal to get the job done. I guess if plan A is not available they go to plan B then C then D etc.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

ERIC K said:


> I have heard several reasons why or how pigeons find home and I would guess that they have many tool at their disposal to get the job done. I guess if plan A is not available they go to plan B then C then D etc.


Yeap interesting theory however, but just one of many. I suspect your right in that they have many tools to pick from and if one is'nt working on any given day they move on to the next.

I have noticed however that if we've had earthquakes anywhere along the race course (we get them almost daily in Southern California) That the number of returning birds is affected. 

So maybe some birds have a better grouping of tools to pick from. Or they are just better at sorting through all the noise.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Just read the article on yahoo news. Something to think about.


----------



## likebirds (Oct 22, 2012)

Homing pigeons arent the only creature with homing ability. The Robins that go a thousand miles south for the winter will return to the same tree in the north each spring. The story of the monarch butterflies is truly amazing. My personal believe is it is just their instinc they were born with.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Just another of Many theories.I guess you could call them Racing Hummers.


----------



## GrizzleMan (Jan 17, 2013)

They use a few tricks to get around and find there way home. Some pigeons now buy a gps and they find that helps.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The question regarding homing ability is a good one, Too many people bring up landmarks, highways etc and claim a pigeon uses these, Maybe they do but the question about homing ability IMO relates directly to how they find their way home from an unknown release point. What do they use on that very first flight.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

The sun thats my story and sticking to it.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I say its their use of the magnetic field and the sun position, my opinion.


----------



## AlbertoG (Dec 4, 2012)

In this documentary about pigeons a scientist suggest that a pigeons ability to find its way home has nothing to do with the earth's magnetic field but on their sense of smell, just watch it its really interesting:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mErNcUhKExY&list=FLnn7xsi73iVngusq5qX9EYw


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

a racing pigeon uses its brains to get home.. some just have more brains then others as in all things..i wonder how much brain a fancier has...


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

R-Tune said:


> a racing pigeon uses its brains to get home.. some just have more brains then others as in all things..i wonder how much brain a fancier has...


In Part. Back in the 1980s A study done in England found traces of iron In there brains. Which led them to believe it helped them with there homing ability. HOW because iron would be effected by the magnetic draw. Many ideas have been thought and said. AND if you know a little something On the concepts. Far a time Several people went as far to ground there lofts rather well So the the birds would find home easyer. AND said it helped. DID it OR did it not. Who knows


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

This one uses his brain to find the shortest way home.


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

Josepe said:


> This one uses his brain to find the shortest way home.


see there it is proof... they use there brains to read maps and buy gps to find there way home.. man i gotta find a world class pigeon like that.. 
no one will know except for god the creator..


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't buy it.

Why do some birds fly right past their home lofts, go 100 miles away and then have to backtrack?

Why will ten birds out of twenty released, get lost? If they are released at the same location and time?

I, like many, think they have a lot of tools to use. Sun position, magnetic waves, smells, sounds, landmarks, etc. If one does not work, then use another. If all else fails, then just fly around haphazardly and hope they see a landmark they recongize. Follow a river or a highway that seems familiar.

I am sure it is not just sound. If I remember correctly, experiments have already been conducted whereupon they removed a homing pigeons ability to hear, see, and smell, and the bird still went in the right direction. They have even attached small magnets to their backs to attempt to thwart the usage of magnetic waves, and yet the bird/s often made it home.

They are just like us (but different). If we don't know the way home, we find out as best we can. We do not just use one method. When you can go 50 miles per hour above just about everything. You can cover a lot of area quickly. Especially with fantastic eyesight (as compared to ours).


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

conditionfreak said:


> I don't buy it.
> 
> Why do some birds fly right past their home lofts, go 100 miles away and then have to backtrack?
> 
> ...


u made a good point there.. interesting.. i think u might be right or on the right track..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Walt has hit the nail on the head, I still wonder what is the main sense or tool they use on that inital fly, I am not talking a race bird that has been trained from 1 - 2 - 5 - 10 - 20 but more a bird that has been taking 100 miles to a new loft and makes it home on the same day after the new owner thought the bird was "rehomed" 

Does anyone have any ideas as to what the main factor is at play on that first attempt. It can't be sight, Landmarks etc, I would assume magnetic is the most probable, Next I would think sound plays a part. Just guessing though.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

conditionfreak said:


> I don't buy it.
> 
> Why do some birds fly right past their home lofts, go 100 miles away and then have to backtrack?
> 
> ...


The theory I believe is most at play and it's just a theory like all the others guys and girls because no one knows for certain, is magnetic fields and the birds ability to navigate them. Second to this is a sight picture developed through training to the same training point repeatedly. The more times released at the same training point and the better the birds sight picture or map becomes until the magnetic map becomes secondary. Again just a theory, but would explain why birds 2, 3 or four years old and up fly faster speeds each year that they fly from specific race points.

Our birds have a major nerve or nerve cluster that runs down between both halves of their brains and extends all the way almost to the tip of their beaks and it is saturated with magnetite.

Other animals are also thought to navigate using the same type of nerve packed with magnetite. They are all primarily migratory in nature just as the rock dove once way. Only difference is we Humans for the most part domesticated the rock dove into the racing homers we see today. However unlike their close relatives (show birds) our racers developed a better nerve cluster than their ancestors or at least retained the ability threw use.

It’s my contention that the more developed this nerve cluster is, along with the presence of the mineral magnetite. Goes a long way toward explaining why all of the migratory birds have a strong directional sense found in all migratory animals to include even aquatic species such as whales, porpoises, dolphins, sharks, tuna, trout, and even sea turtles.

I believe racing pigeons also learn their way home by having a sight to sight picture of the route home. When they have been to the same race station enough times they know the most direct route home without having to use their magnetic compass ability. I believe some lose the magnetic ability because of lack of use, or perhaps getting caught to near electrical storms or anything else that puts off a strong electrical field. Hence the reason why birds that have been to a race station multiple times suddenly gets lost during bad weather conditions to include heightened sun activity. (which gets into another theory of why you create a faraday cage or shield around your loft.)

However when first trained to a new location or coming home in bad weather the sight map is not fully available to them and they must rely for the most part on the magnetic compass to get them home. Unless like stated they are trained out in one mile increments the entire way without eventually jumping multiple miles at a time (but that’s a different theory).

There are numerous other theories including the one I started this thread with that has just been published about the hum emitted. It could be that this is one of the tools in the toolbox that our birds use. Or the hum could be an effect of underground earthquakes that also create fluctuations in the earth’s magnetic field. In my opinion it needs a lot more research into this specific phenomenon to have any validity. 

Until then it all makes for good food for thought and conversations.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

wow, all kinds of ideas, lawman your right great conversations. a lot of fiction a little fact and just something about those feathery friends that we all wonder about? it could be really simple or as complex as we want to make it. i m really open to any idea, but i also just like the romance of not really knowing for sure. maybe they feel home like we do, its safe they have there mate and food water and a perch and some guy to remove the poop now and then.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

My theroy like others that have posted , its whats between their ears


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Interesting. It appears all of us that have experience with homing pigeons, basically have the same thoughts on this subject. A tool box with half a dozen different tools, at their disposal.

"How do racing pigeons find their way home? No one knows for sure. Research at Cornell and the University of Pittsburgh indicate that pigeons may have multiple facilities allowing them to determine the correct direction of home. There is little doubt that the sun is the primary orientation clue used by homing pigeons, but there have been experiments which have developed night flying pigeons, thus showing that the sun is not the only available orientation reference. Some scientists believe that pigeons also perceive the earth's magnetic field and utilize it for finding their way home. Other scientists have opined that pigeons may orient through a sense of smell or even low frequency sound via their hearing. Research is still going on at several universities trying to learn the secret of this bird's ability to navigate distances of 1,000 miles or more to return to its owner's backyard loft. But as far as breeders are concerned, the only way to discover if a bird possesses the required homing instinct, as well as athletic ability to do so quickly, is to race them. They have there own little way of navigating around They know by remembering what certain places look like and so they know there way back its like they have there own sat nav in there heads."

From this link: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_Racing_Pigeons_find_their_way_home

I assume "sat nav" in the last sentence, means "satellite navigation" system. Don't know for sure, since they mis-spelled several words, including "their".


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Roger Siemens said:


> wow, all kinds of ideas, lawman your right great conversations. a lot of fiction a little fact and just something about those feathery friends that we all wonder about? it could be really simple or as complex as we want to make it. i m really open to any idea, but i also just like the romance of not really knowing for sure. maybe they feel home like we do, its safe they have there mate and *food water *and a perch and some guy to remove the poop now and then.


These two factors are not at play with the wild rock dove which originally provided the homing genes. They flew away from home for food and water and went home for their mate, perch and babies. We tried to make home more desirable to the bird by supplying them with all their needs.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I still contest that nobody will know 100% unless...they are a pigeon. Funny I had a dream I was a pigeon the other night and I was flying home(idk why my temp is 100.5 dont judge me) from that dream I know why, just cant explain it. They just do. Pigeons may useagnetic field or sonicwaves or whatever. All I know is in my dream I knew where I was going and how to get there. It really is instinct. Its like finding your car in the parking lot or seperating places you know from others, except at a longer diatance. Idk, scientific views are ok I just wish people would learn to look past scientific explanations to discover something more...personal


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> I still contest that nobody will know 100% unless...they are a pigeon. Funny I had a dream I was a pigeon the other night and I was flying home(idk why my temp is 100.5 dont judge me) from that dream I know why, just cant explain it. They just do. Pigeons may useagnetic field or sonicwaves or whatever. All I know is in my dream I knew where I was going and how to get there. It really is instinct. Its like finding your car in the parking lot or seperating places you know from others, except at a longer diatance. Idk, scientific views are ok I just wish people would learn to look past scientific explanations to discover something more...personal


so your saying, the answer to us understanding the homing ability of a pigeon is to "dream it" and "feel it in our dreams". Maybe.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> so your saying, the answer to us understanding the homing ability of a pigeon is to "dream it" and "feel it in our dreams". Maybe.


Nope.I was speaking from a very personal experiance. Im saying if people would relate to or put themselve in a pigeons wings so to speak than trying to explain it through theories and science, maybe the explanation would become less important. Maybe trying to look through the eyes of a pigeon helps more than looking through your eyes AT the pigeon. Idk hpw else to put it. But that dream I had was unexpected and for some reason I had it and I understood it. And from it I realized its not smell or sun..but I could be frequency or magnetic field. All I know is in the dream I didnt know about pr was concerned with any pf that. I just knew what home was and the direction to go.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I am not sure your dreamy experiences can trump what science HAS figured out. Not a lot I know, but tests done where one or more senses are blocked and the pigeon finds home have PROOVED that the pigeon uses more than one sense, I agree with you that its similar to us in a way, We get lost or dumped somewhere we use what we can to get home, The sun, The wind temperatures based on directions, ie. If in your country southerlies are the cold winds that bring rain and you are lost in the rain and a cold wind you could use that to figure out roughly what way to go, If you know the time of day you can use the sun, If you can see the coastline you can use that to a point, Mountains, Highways, etc, We have maps nowadays but I am sure if I was dumped somewhere random in the country with enough energy reserves to endure the journey I could find my way home. SO, You are right, the birds know where home is and have a desire to get there, Like us, But I am sorry, Your dreamy experiences in no way convince me that magnetic fields and frequency are involved and that smell and sun are not, Your dream cannot possible be proof for or against any of the above. That's all I am saying.

I am actually quite spiritual and get what you are saying that you can learn a lot from dreams etc but you cannot make claims in a context that implies they are fact based solely on those findings.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I am not sure your dreamy experiences can trump what science HAS figured out. Not a lot I know, but tests done where one or more senses are blocked and the pigeon finds home have PROOVED that the pigeon uses more than one sense, I agree with you that its similar to us in a way, We get lost or dumped somewhere we use what we can to get home, The sun, The wind temperatures based on directions, ie. If in your country southerlies are the cold winds that bring rain and you are lost in the rain and a cold wind you could use that to figure out roughly what way to go, If you know the time of day you can use the sun, If you can see the coastline you can use that to a point, Mountains, Highways, etc, We have maps nowadays but I am sure if I was dumped somewhere random in the country with enough energy reserves to endure the journey I could find my way home. SO, You are right, the birds know where home is and have a desire to get there, Like us, But I am sorry, Your dreamy experiences in no way convince me that magnetic fields and frequency are involved and that smell and sun are not, Your dream cannot possible be proof for or against any of the above. That's all I am saying.
> 
> I am actually quite spiritual and get what you are saying that you can learn a lot from dreams etc but you cannot make claims in a context that implies they are fact based solely on those findings.


Thats fine. But I in no way said or implied that my dream was the be all to end all of the homing instinct. I was simply saying I had a dream through the eyes of a pigeon, and I thus understand where THEY are coming from. No proof of anything whatsoever. But in FACT based findings, this article posted on this thread is more relevant than sun and smell.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

kingdizon said:


> Nope.I was speaking from a very personal experiance. Im saying if people would relate to or put themselve in a pigeons wings so to speak than trying to explain it through theories and science, maybe the explanation would become less important. Maybe trying to look through the eyes of a pigeon helps more than looking through your eyes AT the pigeon. Idk hpw else to put it. But that dream I had was unexpected and for some reason I had it and I understood it. _*And from it I realized its not smell or sun*_..but I could be frequency or magnetic field. All I know is in the dream I didnt know about pr was concerned with any pf that. I just knew what home was and the direction to go.


This kinda implies you believe it is prooven, sorry for misunderstanding the post


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> This kinda implies you believe it is prooven, sorry for misunderstanding the post


Nope sorry said nothing of facts or proof just personal realization. People realize things everyday, doesnt necessarily mean what they realize is proven. Sorry bout that


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

kingdizon said:


> Nope.I was speaking from a very personal experiance. Im saying if people would relate to or put themselve in a pigeons wings so to speak than trying to explain it through theories and science, maybe the explanation would become less important. Maybe trying to look through the eyes of a pigeon helps more than looking through your eyes AT the pigeon. Idk hpw else to put it. But that dream I had was unexpected and for some reason I had it and I understood it. And from it I realized its not smell or sun..but I could be frequency or magnetic field. All I know is in the dream I didnt know about pr was concerned with any pf that. I just knew what home was and the direction to go.


Hey kingdizon,

The American Indians used to use interpretation of dreams to help them understand what they thought the spirits wanted them to do. So If the dream helped you understand more than the science did, I'm cool with it!

Now for those disbelievers in dreams premonitions and such: I can tell you first hand that it saved my butt many times in the Army. When I would awake for no reason from a dream and or had a premonition of what was about to take place. It saved my butt and my team on several occasions. Some prefer or at least find it easier to call it there gut feelings or instincts out of fear of being ridiculed. ( but remember we modern humans descend from hunter gather society's that lasted several million years. we still have those instincts even if we’ve for the most part stopped using them). 

Now with that said I think you may be getting two things confused. 

The ability to navigate may very be frequency based or magnetic, or a combination of both. Personally I believe it to be more of the magnetic field and the bird’s ability to sense this field and navigate their way home using it. Funny thing is that scientists come up with all kinds of theories and every time they do proper testing to determine if any one specific thing that gives the birds their ability to home. They only succeed in proving one thing, that the one specific thing is but one of many tools available to our feathered friends.

Now, I believe it’s the love of home and their mate (including food supply and safe housing) that gives them the drive to get home as fast as possible! It is this love of home that we tinker with when we use our different systems be that natural, widowhood or double widowhood just to name a few. If it wasn’t for the love of home they would never return in my opinion. 

Anyway just food for thought.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

lawman said:


> Hey kingdizon,
> 
> The American Indians used to use interpretation of dreams to help them understand what they thought the spirits wanted them to do. So If the dream helped you understand more than the science did, I'm cool with it!
> 
> ...


Yea!!! I agree with alla this ^^^^^^


----------



## R-Tune (Oct 26, 2010)

nobody will know except for the creator.. .. science of how mysterious things work, are just opinions and guesses.. u can read on how life started and with so many theories from scientist no one really knows.. after all they are just theories.... many people believe in what they wanna believe and can talk like they know everything, weather its the big bang , apes turn into man, etc..etc.. they are all theories....Those people are the ones that know the least...
seeing is not believing.. believing is seeing...


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

lawman said:


> Our birds have a major nerve or nerve cluster that runs down between both halves of their brains and extends all the way almost to the tip of their beaks and it is saturated with magnetite.
> 
> Other animals are also thought to navigate using the same type of nerve packed with magnetite. They are all primarily migratory in nature just as the rock dove once way. Only difference is we Humans for the most part domesticated the rock dove into the racing homers we see today. However unlike their close relatives (show birds) our racers developed a better nerve cluster than their ancestors or at least retained the ability threw use.
> 
> ...


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

loonecho said:


> lawman said:
> 
> 
> > Our birds have a major nerve or nerve cluster that runs down between both halves of their brains and extends all the way almost to the tip of their beaks and it is saturated with magnetite.
> ...


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

R-Tune said:


> nobody will know except for the creator.. .. science of how mysterious things work, are just opinions and guesses.. u can read on how life started and with so many theories from scientist no one really knows.. after all they are just theories.... many people believe in what they wanna believe and can talk like they know everything, weather its the big bang , apes turn into man, etc..etc.. they are all theories....Those people are the ones that know the least...
> seeing is not believing.. believing is seeing...


science is not opinions and guesses. People can make guesses and then use science to proove or dis-proove their theory but until they are tested they are not science, They are opinions and guesses. Very different things.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't think no one will ever find out for sure how they come home, but I do know one thing if you breed away from homing ability and more for speed you are headed down the wrong road.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Good story here on NPR with an interview with the scientist. Hearing it in his voice is helpful. Most interestingly IMO, is that he describes the birds' ability to use the sun and magnetic forces as their "compass" and that the infrasound as their "map".

Every navigator needs both a compass and a map, he says. So he's not discounting the other methods of navigation but he is saying one needs the other.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The homing pigeon's ability to find home from a great distance is just another one of the great marvel's that our heavenly father created!!!


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

So if they use magnetic field to find there way home,these electronic rings and gps tracking devices that are attached with their legs can effect their way home?
And I think the magnetic field and sound are very related to each other. If the magnetic field varies I think the sound varies to.
I believe that they use more than one tool to fond their way home until they recognize the surroundings they are in withe their sight, smell and noises.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

The electronic rings do not have a power source, so they are not emitting any frequencies. The gps tracking devices are using radio frequencies, not magnetic.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

lawman said:


> Well now I've heard a new theory of how homing pigeons find home!
> The author of below article contends that they emite a low level hum (I assume similar to that of a bat, except bats use high frequency) and use that to navigate to home.
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/id/50645987/ns/technology_and_science-science/
> ...


 If it is still just a theory, then nothing has been solved, just another professor with additional ideas and inconclusive evidence. All this particular theory has done, is add yet another additional method that a pigeon might use to find home. So I don't think this is the major breakthrough or "discovery" that the media suggested it might be. For the typical homing pigeon fancier, it's nothing that will assist them in breeding even better homing pigeons.


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

Kastle Loft said:


> The electronic rings do not have a power source, so they are not emitting any frequencies. The gps tracking devices are using radio frequencies, not magnetic.


So the radio waves, can they make an interference with the frequency of the sound they are hearing?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

pluviru said:


> So the radio waves, can they make an interference with the frequency of the sound they are hearing?


No I dont think so. Different frequencies, just like us humans.


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

*Thank you for sharing this*

This is so fascinating. Thank you so much for posting this information.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I Think BBCDON has hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My experiance was one time I was flying a couple homers from different distances and locations. They always came home, I went to my mother in laws house one day and decided to take the birds with me, about 5 miles. Just so happened there was a cell tower within sight of the house. I released the birds, they just kept circling the house and back and forth. I watched them for over an hour, they would go out of sight, then in a little while they would be back. They finally landed in a little patch of woods near the house and I never saw them again. It was like they couldn't figure out what to do or which way to go so they just stayed there.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I think the mystery of how homing pigeons find home will itself remain a mystery. 

I had 15 pigeons, that had been fully trained out to 40 miles, one day fly away while loft flying. I only got 1 bird out of the 15 back 2 weeks later. This was during loft flying, not even a training toss/race. 

Like many of God's wonders, we'll never know how they do it.


----------



## anhmytran (Jan 5, 2013)

> I think the mystery of how homing pigeons find home will itself remain a mystery.


I agree.
*
In order to fly home, as the same as I sail home on the open sea, I have to know the comparative position of myself in contrast to my home position. That means I have no know how to face home. If I know that direction, I need no compass and map. Compass offers only direction to North Pole. It does not tell the direction home. Map show only comparative positions of all places in comparison to one another, and nothing more.
Therefore, in order to know to face home, I need both map and compass.
*
When I was brought to the open sea, I see no land mark. Then what is the use of map?
The compass tell me what direction is to the North Pole, rather than telling me what
degree to sail (0 degree means East, 180 degree means West, 90 degree mean North).
The most critical in navigation is "Where am I now." Knowing position help find direction.
I was a boat people. When I was on the boat, we have no compass or maps. We do not
have home instinct. We learn how to navigate from experienced people. Pigeons do not
learn. However, navigation is the same to human and animal: know the current position
and the direction, without knowing the distance.
*
Racing Pigeons have no maps either, no matter the map is made up with infra sound or
whatever you can imagine up. They have never been at the spot before.
*
Please, look at some experiences with the GPS to see how pigeons fly in a race:
http://www.pigeongps.com/index-en.htm
*
They are not flying in a straight direction. Sometimes they are circling. They also
change direction 180 degrees. That means that pigeons know direction, but with
errors at few degrees, and they detect the errors when the errors are significant.
Then they make adjustment to the course. In one experiment, pigeons fly above
the cloud that cover the visibility to their loft, and they fly over the loft. It means
that the direction is perfect. When the pigeon flied pass the loft a significant amount
they know that they have to make adjustment immediately.
*
All that prove that pigeons have ability to find their current position on earth at very
accurate level. The higher accuracy, the better chance to be the champion of the race.
What is the use of muscle and physical fit when the direction accuracy is low?
*
Come back to the theory of infra sound: If the pigeons have a map of infra sound to help
them home, why they are still lost long after the event? If the theory is correct, the infra
sound map inside the birds is completely damaged or destroyed.
*
From other view point, the Concord flying event can also destroy other navigation ability
of these birds.
*


----------



## Peacbackacha (Feb 24, 2013)

That GPS footage is very, very cool! Thank you for pointing out the link!


----------

